# Ice Fishing in northeast indiana



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Son moved from Nebraska to Indiana. I ordered a cd-rom map of lakes there and it does sound promising. No limit on perch and pretty liberal bag limits on the rest of the game fish. Anyone here tried indiana for ice fishing. Locally was such a bust last year I am going to line up other options this year. Also the 25.00 non-resident liscence fee sounds like a deal also. If you have some info please reply.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

#1 Clear lake #2 Lake James Steve R


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Clear lake was on my list to check out. The # 2 you mentioned was James lake. Have not found that one yet. How is Clear lake for perch fishing ?


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Try a mapquest for
#1 Lake James, Ind.
#2 Pokagon State Park Ind.
#3 Crooked Lake Ind.
All are near Interstate 69 & 80
Its been 20 + years since I fished Clear Lake- mix bag of perch,gills and walleyes(?).water very clear.
Pokagon (camping)
mostly bass fished Lake james & Crooked
Should be able to do a search to find more info
Very nice area of the state.
Steve R


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Well been studying that cd-rom I bought and have been able to find the lakes you mentioned. I hate getting fired up this early for ice -fishing.But the odnr of indiana have done a lot of creel census on these lakes and some of the growth rates made me eyes pop. Seems like everybody fled east to presque isle last year. That is a fantastic fishery but its tooo easy if that makes sense. Will post results of Indiana Safari this winter. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

papa,
I'll see my dad next weekend and will try to get you more info.
wheres Berlin Center, is that Berlin lake?
Steve


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah Steve , I live about 4 miles from Berlin lake. Did good on the crappies this spring there.Only so-so on the walleyes.


----------

